# Not really politics, but important none the less



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

http://video.msn.com/v/us/msnbc.htm?g=2 ... 5df71&f=00

Would you do something in this situation?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think what we seen in this video occurs more often in the heavily populated areas of this country. In North Dakota this would be very rare. 
When I have been in Washington D. C. these people don't even make eye contact. On the subway everyone stares at the floor, and will not look up, much less look you in the eye. 
I was told the National Zoo was two blocks north of a subway stop. After getting out I walked about four blocks and still was not there. There was a man setting on the step of an apartment complex across the street, and no traffic so I started across the street and as I approached the other side I asked him "sir how far is it from here to the National Zoo. I only got " sir how far" out of my mouth and the guy jumped up, took off, and jumped over the fence between the apartment houses. What the heck was with that?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I would hope it'd be rare anywhere! But alas, you're probably right. Problem is, I live in Vegas, and Im a parent. This scared the **** out of me.

I've always been proactive with situations such as this. I'm the one that gets involved. I've fought fires on the side of the road, tried several times to enter a burning house to save a young girl (she died), even helped a buddy take down a pimp that was beating a woman on broad daylight on a busy street.

I fear that I am the exception, not the rule. Especially in a transient area such as this. I'd like everyone to pass this video around, it could save a life.

In the end, it is the indifference of "good" people that I fear more than the actions of evil men.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

That was one of the funniest thing's I've seen in a long while. I've always wondered when they would appeal to the pediphile audience by showing them how easily a small child could be abducted on a busy street. Seriously though, quit trying to get people to buy _Downy, Plus Whitening._


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

you obviously dont have kids...


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

You are entirely correct, _Gun Owner_. Actually, I sold the rascals into slavery once they grew up and stopped being so cute :wink: 
Sure, we live in a world of perverts and pediphiles, thus parents need to take the necessary precautions. However, I will stick to the topic, which is being a good samaritan. Quite frankly, one can be as scared as they want about this, but it's not going to change much. People in a group setting are less likely to help a person in need since they feel they need the example set for them, the "someone else will help them" mentality. The only thing this little video clip can do is to advise you to keep a closer watch on your children, since complete strangers aren't going to watch your kids for you, which should make sense in this day an age.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

*T3|-| F7U><C4P4C41*.....what does your name mean?? Haha it is very, um....unique!


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Err... it got cut off. It's supposed to be "the flux capacitor."


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

That is a great video and a very scary video. I have a 3 year old daughter. When I found out that I was having a girl I started to think of all the good things that life was going to bring me with her in my life and I thought about all of the dangers that we will be facing as she grows up and it scares the hell out of me.

Any body that watches that video and says don't worry about that here just remember these names. Jacob Wetterling, Jeanee North, Dru Sjdean (sp). Three cases from right here in the ND and Minnesota. I am not pointing at one person but it can and has happened here. I hope it never happens to any of us.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Guys! You can be as scared as you want, it's not going to change much! That is, unless you start up an organization similar to M.A.D.D (mothers against drunk driving). That is why sex offender databases are availibe to the public by law enforcement. You are partly responsible for the fate of your child. Sorry, I am ranting again. I'm done.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats just sick to teach abductors how to get by with it. more trash that should never see daylight :eyeroll:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Last time I checked, kids were abducted everyday. I dont think any of em needed a "how-to" lesson. I do however think a lot of people need the wakeup call to act in such a situation.

"Flux" makes the argument that parents should watch their kids more. YEah, I'd agree that I wouldnt want my 7 yr old child standing by herself on a busy street. But the exact same thing could have been done to a 13 of 14 yr old. The point of the excersize was to show the complacency of society.

I tell people all the time to be proactive. If your going to complain about how piss poor society is, and not do anything about it yourself, then YOU are the problem.

And since we're on the subject of child abductors, which is just a prelude to child molestation, Anyone else think the minimum sentence for a child molestor should be life plus 20?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks like a pretty good way to do it in that video, never seen it happen before so I don't know it just looks like a how to video to me. I don't blame the passerby for minding their own business these days as spoiled as many children are, especially with the guy saying where have you been? Terrible example of how to protect your kid.

I answered a call of rape one time in CA, it was pretty scary not knowing if the guy had a knife or gun. I said hell with the world and tackled him off her and the passerby type jumped in like a bunch of chickens and really worked him over till the cops came.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Life minimum? Possibly a deterent. I'd prefer castration or possibly a removal of the sex organs for repeat offenders. It's difficult to rehabilitate these people.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They cannot be rehabilitated they should never get out of jail. We have cells full of jackasses that are in them for possesion of mariuana or other non violent nonsense but cannot seem to keep child molestors and other mean SOBs in prison.

Most of the murders are commited by repeat offenders.

I didn't watch the video I don't want to see anything like that I find it too upsetting.

Everyone should get involved if they have a question about a kids safety.


----------

